# Klonopin and abilify



## StandAlone

I was prescribed both these meds a week ago, and I haven't seen any results. They seemed to bring my anxiety levels down a tiny bit, but they have been giving me a lot of side affects. Many times this week, I've found myself dosing off, in the middle of the day. Ever since i started taking them, my appetite increased significantly. This usually would be a good thing because i'm pretty skinny, but I have a lot of digestion problems due to my anxiety. I also feel extremely spacey,dizzy, and weak throughout the day.

I'm taking .5 mg of klonopin at night, and .25 mg in the morning. Also taking 2 mg of abilify in the morning. My psychiatrist stated that it may take a couple weeks for the side affects to subside, but i don't know how much i believe her. She also suggested prescribing me an antidepressant to balance out the dopamine with serotonin. I'm going back to the psychiatrist soon so I was just hoping i can get some suggestions. I've tried other meds, and none of them seemed to do the trick. I used to smoke a lot of pot, and I feel like the klonopin sort've has that same couchy/sluggish feeling. This kind of made me like the med for some reason. Not sure if this is a good thing, because I don't want to get hooked on it. Anyway, What are your guys suggestions?

Other Meds I've taken: Prozac, Zoloft, Propranolol, ritalin, adderall, oxcarbazepine, some more i can't really remeber.. any suggestions/advice would be great, Thanks!


----------



## sheldon780

These meds will most likely not work, if they do its a band aid. Benzos will ruin any hope you have, do not abuse the clonazepam.


----------



## forestx5

Less than 1 mg of klonopin per day is a relatively very small dose of this medication. 6 or 8 mg per day might be different. 2mg of abiliby is also a small dose. Side effects do moderate with time. Your meds sound like a very reasonable approach to treating anxiety. Doesn't sound as if you have a rational reason to doubt your psychiatrist's honesty.


----------



## Guest

I wonder why these meds are making you feel this way? <sarcastic>

Klonopin will sedate you. And Abilify certainly has the potential to make things really dreamy feeling.

My guess is it's only matter of time before the Abilify truly changes your metabolism and you actually do start gaining weight.

There are also side effects such as gynecomastia and tardive dyskinesia and other EPS symptoms, but it is usually less of a problem with these (newer class) atypical antipsychotics.

Abilify works differently than other atypical antipsychotic on the synaptic level.

Like it has been said, Klonopin at the level you take it at makes it less likely it will just mask the problem and less likely it will become addictive IMO.

Nevertheless, these drugs are addicting no matter what the dosage is.

You seem quite sensitive to drugs in general (is my guess).

One thing you have to remember is how long this drug stays in your system. It could take up to 10 days to be fully out of your system.

Another thing is that it seems to take a couple hours or so before you feel the effects of the drug after ingesting the pill.

Not that that really has any real bearing on the topic at hand, but i thought that i would point that out.

A drug like Ativan will be in and out of your system faster. It won't help as well for sleeping i think. But you are not just 'piling on' like with Klonopin the overlapping effects of the drug because it is just simply lingering in your system rather than being quickly metabolized; hence the ativan may be able to make you less groggy and also the effects will go away faster if you do not enjoy the sedative effects.

There are a myriad of drugs you could try or have already tried but I'm not your doctor or a doctor at all. We could get into that but right now i won't.

*Maybe drop to 1mg Abilify and take Ativan instead of Klonopin in the morning. Klonopin can help you at night for sleep so it does make some sense to take them then. If sleep is an issue look at quetiapine and Benadryl drugs (i suppose: those drugs aren't perfect). *

*No drug is perfect but some absolutely turn people's lives around positively. *

*SSRIs are also an option. Bupropion is an option. *

*Anticonvulsive drugs are an option. My guess is you need a antidepressant drug on-board, most likely an SSRI such as Celexa/Lexapro.*

*There are many different combinations of drugs, some of which may be very useful. If you really want we can get into that; let me know. *


----------



## clockwork8

forestx5 said:


> Less than 1 mg of klonopin per day is a relatively very small dose of this medication. 6 or 8 mg per day might be different. 2mg of abiliby is also a small dose. Side effects do moderate with time. Your meds sound like a very reasonable approach to treating anxiety. Doesn't sound as if you have a rational reason to doubt your psychiatrist's honesty.


6-8 mg? If you do not have tolerance you'll be ridiculously high and your memory will be completely gone... I would feel high from 2 mg if I had just started taking it. Less than 1 mg is not a "very small dose". The intended effects should be noticeable at something like 0.5 mg, without tolerance.


----------



## forestx5

According to one FDA clinical study on klonopin for panic disorder, the mean administered dosage was 2.3 mg per day.


----------

